# Should I upgrade my wheels? Mavic CXP 22 to Kysriums



## Staylucky

Hey Riders,

I'm a regular rider, 2-3 rides a week usually including a group ride. 

I've been riding and building my own bikes for the past 4 years. My current ride is a custom built aluminum frame with 105 group set and Mavic CXP 22 wheelset. It weighs about 19 lbs.

I typically average around 20-25km/h speeds during my rides, sometimes faster, sometimes slower depending on the day. I don't have trouble keeping up with my group but would like to advance to the more serious racers this summer.

I'm eyeing a set of Mavic Kysrium's in hopes they will help me on those hill climbs and make me a little faster in the flats.

I'm a muscular guy, 5'9 and 175 pounds.

Is upgrading to the Kysrium's going to really help or is it better to just keep muscling it out and gain some better technique or just dropping some weight?

I hate throwing money at something not needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Peanya

Those wheels will do one thing for sure - make your bike look better. As for performance and speed, you won't be any faster save a placebo effect. Newer wheels can bring excitement and make you push harder, so that'll make you faster.


----------



## Zen Cyclery

I'm not sure the Ksyriums would be a huge upgrade. They are some of the least aero wheels on the market, all though there are many on here who swear by them. 

For that kind of money, it would be easy to build something that's lighter, more aero, and less proprietary.


----------



## dcgriz

A nice wheel for your weight and use would be something in the 1500-1700 gram range that balances durability with responsiveness.

You are not listing the specifics of your CXP 22s so I can't comment any further.


----------



## Hooben

I had cxp's and they developed a crack in them after around 6 thousand miles. I replaced them with some Kysriums and wow, it was a nice change. There's a mountain descent near my house that has many curves. The Kysriums were faster, enough to notice a clear difference just descending down the road. Your plan is good, those wheels are nice.


----------



## Mike T.

Hooben said:


> Kysriums and wow, it was a nice change. There's a mountain descent near my house that has many curves. The Kysriums were faster, enough to notice a clear difference just descending down the road.


That's hard to believe seeing as they were tested for aerodynamics and they we down close to the bottom of the list.


----------



## nOOky

I have a set of Ksyrium SL's and I really like them. However I would order a custom set of wheels before I'd buy another proprietary set. Something with nice, serviceable hubs, brass nipples, and rims of your choice. You can tailor the color of everything pretty much, and make a set of wheels unlike most others, but still easily fixed or serviced by most anyone.


----------



## scottma

I bought a set of Elites a few yours ago on clearance for a great price. They have 8 - 9000 mi on them, have been in 3 different bikes. Never had a single issue with them. Never had any servicing. Greatest wheels ever? No. Horrible like some seem to think? Hardly. They have been very good wheels for me. Some other people in the club have them and I dont hear any complaints. The aero is kind of odd. They seemed to be hard to push through a windy day, but actually descended pretty well. People would be in their tuck and I would gain on them and I'm a horrible descender.


----------



## Staylucky

dcgriz said:


> A nice wheel for your weight and use would be something in the 1500-1700 gram range that balances durability with responsiveness.
> 
> You are not listing the specifics of your CXP 22s so I can't comment any further.


Sorry about that. I don't remember exactly but they're somewhere around 2200 grams. 

I should specify the Kysrium set is used, very little mileage on them. They are about $500. Is this even a decent price?


----------



## dcgriz

I have the cxp22, they came with one of my bikes; very inexpensive Specialized rebadged hubs and straight gauge spokes 28/32. Weight is around 2200.

I also have the Ksyrium SL.

The Ksyrium at around 1500 grams felt more responsive. The hubs are not of the quality I would like to have on my wheels ( so you know where I'm coming from, I consider the Ultegra/105 a top choice for training purposes). I had a broken rim (crack at drilling) and a broken spoke ; both times Mavic replaced them for free under their MP3 program but had to wait 3 weeks for the rim and pay for shipping costs.

I would not pay $500 for a set of used Ksyrium. Look here for an indication what this budget could buy you http://bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/Road/-font-color-FF0000-/Road-font/Rider-Weight/Road-Under-190lbs/.
Another choice would be Kinlin 270 + BHS or Novatec or Ultegra hubs + a good builder for less than $500.

Do not expect any significant speed gains from any wheelset. The gains will be in the magnitude of a few seconds. The lighter wheels will feel more responsive when they accelerate faster.


----------



## Staylucky

dcgriz said:


> I have the cxp22, they came with one of my bikes; very inexpensive Specialized rebadged hubs and straight gauge spokes 28/32. Weight is around 2200.
> 
> I also have the Ksyrium SL.
> 
> The Ksyrium at around 1500 grams felt more responsive. The hubs are not of the quality I would like to have on my wheels ( so you know where I'm coming from, I consider the Ultegra/105 a top choice for training purposes). I had a broken rim (crack at drilling) and a broken spoke ; both times Mavic replaced them for free under their MP3 program but had to wait 3 weeks for the rim and pay for shipping costs.
> 
> I would not pay $500 for a set of used Ksyrium. Look here for an indication what this budget could buy you Road Under 190lbs.
> Another choice would be Kinlin 270 + BHS or Novatec or Ultegra hubs + a good builder for less than $500.
> 
> Do not expect any significant speed gains from any wheelset. The gains will be in the magnitude of a few seconds. The lighter wheels will feel more responsive when they accelerate faster.


Wow, thank you!

Alright, from what I've gathered it's not worth it to upgrade to the Kysrium's, at least not for $500. I'll keep my eyes open for a better deal.

And of course, just train harder for that speed. 

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## mikerp

Zen Cyclery said:


> and less proprietary.


Proprietary is never a good thing in a wheel.


----------



## Mike T.

Staylucky said:


> Sorry about that. I don't remember exactly but they're somewhere around 2200 grams.
> 
> I should specify the Kysrium set is used, very little mileage on them. They are about $500. Is this even a decent price?


No, you can buy new wheels, with better quality hubs, non-proprietary parts (hard to get, very expensive spokes & rims), a warranty, lots more aerodynamic (27mm deep rims), choice of colors (rims, hubs, nipples, decals), choice of spokes (even with CX-Rays for $79 more than your $500) and, last but not least, $1 shipping -

PURE Race


----------

